
Would you give up Google for $17,000 a year? The Federal Reserve wants to know - wil421
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/would-you-give-google-17-000-year-federal-reserve-wants-n1065126
======
Fjolsvith
This would probably be used to increase personal taxes.

------
ddingus
How many years?

If it's more than one, perhaps ongoing adjusted for value?

Sign me up.

------
mister_hn
where can I sign?

